# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Azis Ndreu

## Brari

Hazis Ndreu, magjia e folklorit dibran


Nga Edmond Zhulali


Njeri i urtë e i mënçur, që mirësinë e tij e shprehte me buzëqeshjen e ngrohtë e të përhershme…I tillë ka mbetur në kujtesën time dhe të gjithë atyre që e kanë njohur Hazis Ndreun, mjeshtër i madh i fjalës dhe i veprës. Zgjuarsia dibrane, maturia, dashuria për njerëzit, sakrifica, patriotizmi e shumë veti të tjera, rrezatuan gjatë gjithë jetës në shpirtin e këtij njeriu dhe artisti të madh. Ai qe njeriu që e dashuroi folklorin e jashtëzakonshëm dibran dhe ndoshta i vetmi që e sfidoi atë në të gjithë elementët e tij, që nga kënga e çiftelia, vallja e koreografia, krijimtaria e alegoria dibrane, etnografia e historia. Finesa e hollë e krijimtarisë dhe interpretimit të tij valëzohet nga zëri i tij në vallen e burrave, nga çiftelia në vargun plot zgjuarsi. Në doni të prekni Dibrën në një pikë të vetme, prekeni Hazizin dhe do të ndjeni ç'është magjia e folklorit dibran.

Muzika dibrane është e veçantë për melodinë e bukur dhe të këndshme, por do të veçoja këngën epike dibrane, që si askund tjetër është e gërshetuar me një lirikë të thellë që e bën atë të spikatur dhe të paharruar për të gjithë ata që e dëgjojnë. I tillë ishte dhe zëri i Hazis Ndreut, melodioz, i fortë që depërton në çdo tingull e në çdo fjalë, në çdo shpirt njerëzor. Teknika e interpretimit vokal harmonizohej mjeshtërisht me gishtat që luanin mbi telat e çiftelisë, duke u bërë të pandashme në podet e veçanta të Dibrës. Këngët e Hajredin Pashës, "Vijnë pamporrat", Elez Isufit, Lam Dacit etj., të interpretuara nga Hazis Ndreu janë pasqyra më e mirë e melizmave dhe e traditës së pashtershme dibrane. Kur dëgjon këto interpretime me pianissmot, kreshendot, ndryshimet timbrike vokale, të shkon mendja se ai ka studiuar në konservatoret më të mira të botës.

Hazizi mori pjesë në shumë aktivitete kombëtare jashtë vendit, duke marrë gjithmonë duartrokitjet e publikut dhe duke qenë gjithmonë nën vështrimin e studiuesve të folklorit, të cilët befasoheshin nga interpretimet e papërsëritshme të tij. Kur para disa kohësh m'u dha mundësia për të dëgjuar disa interpretime të vjetra të tij, mendova që nuk e paskam njohur mirë Hazis Ndreun, e sa herë që diskutoj me kolegët e mi ju tregoj me krenari këto interpretime. Interpretimi dhe krijimtaria e tij u bënë shembull për këngëtarët e rinj që e pasuan atë denjësisht si Arif Vladi, Lirie Rasha, Shaje Poleshi, Qerim Sula, Vera Laçi etj. Ai vërtetoi se, "shkolla e famshme e Dibrës" nuk mbaron tek mençuria, por vazhdon tek melodia dibrane dhe zëri i tij. Haziz Ndreu me kontributin e tij do të radhitet krahas figurave më të mëdha të folklorit dibran dhe atij kombëtar. Vlerat e tij të padiskutueshme do të jenë gjithmonë bashkëudhëtare të jetës tonë drejt të ardhmes. 





RD

----------


## Brari

Me ne fund dikush e vuri ne youtube artistin e madh Azis Ndreun e pikerisht me nje nga kengen me brilante qe ai kendoj .

Flmn Korason qe ma dergove kte lajm te bukur.

Te pershndes Ju dhe krejt ata qe e kuptojn e shijojne Azis Ndreun e kengen e tije.
Dydrinasin e Cezarnd.. e pershndes e gjith miq e mikesha..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3fh...eature=related



po fushen e Korabit a e ka vu e dashur Korason?



ja dhe disa komente te bashk atdhetareve per kte artist e kete kenge legjendare.


jomaarboge  Aziz Nreu﻿ je legjenda e shq..!!! 
bajrami66 Lus te gjith qe kane kenge tjera nga Azis﻿ Ndreu ti vendosin ne You Tube 
youarber  je origjinali﻿ rrofsh sa malet dhe te kendofte zemra per jete 
azbi63 Aziz Nreu ma mire se ty smund ta kendoj kete kank kengtar tjeter mos te mundohet ta kendoj kte kang se po ja prishni bukurin dhe trimnin﻿ kankes lene aziz ndreu ta kendoj te lumt o shoku aziz jam nga fshati padalisht rethi n e gostivarit koment nga Azbi Vladi 
MefailZajaz malet﻿ e dibres marrin frym me ty i pa vdekshem 
MefailZajazi do te jesh ﻿ gjall sa te jet gjall kenga jote 

aldibrauk Shume e bukur I Madh esht ky burr! Ka shume per te treguar per Dibren!﻿


Per ju Cezar..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwe2r...eature=related

.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Eshte gjynah kur e degjon te kenduar nga te tjere, qe s'jane as dibrane.  :buzeqeshje: 
Duhet te kete nje biografi per Azis Ndreun diku, apo jo Brari?

----------


## Brari

patjeter qe duhet te kete po kur ta gjejme do ta sjellim.
wisperi yne qe sdi ku ka avulluar do te na ndihmonte per kte ceshtje meqe i njeh mire inteligjencen e asaj zone..
po dhe te tjere mund te shkruajn..
psh cezarnd-ja mundet te thote dicka meqe e njeh ate nahije.
me sa di une.. artisti azis ndreu ka qene jo vetem nje kengetar i madh por dhe artist ne shum fusha..
ishte njohes i madh i folklorit e i "meseleve" pra i gojdhanave e i humorit e i proverbave e i urtesise popullore te asaj krahine..
patjeter qe diktatura izolacioniste enveriste do ket ndikuar per keq ne ndrydhjen e talenteve si azis ndreu me shoke.. ne shkeputjen e gjate mes dy aneve te drinit e te kufinit.. ne prishjen e harmonise mes fiseve e nahijeve dibrane me te ashtuquajturen lufte e kllasave.. etjera mish dhije-izma te asaj kohe..

azis ndreu nuk ishte pra thjesht nje rapsod por dhe nji intelektual i madh..

dje qe thua ti e dashur Korason ..e kam degjuar 7 here kengen qe ma solle.. pra hajredin pashen.. por dua dhe fushen .. e korabit ta degjoj nga Azis Ndreu..
dhe te them nje sekret..
deri ne qaf bull kam shku asaj nahije..e jo me poshte.. 
por nga vera.. ndoshta.. behemi nje grup e nisemi e i shohim ato vende te bukura.. dhe dalim dhe ne diber te madhe.. e pijm nga nji kafe a boz a caj a kos..
si thua..

shiko sa e bukur dibra.. uauuu..

----------


## CEZARND

> Me ne fund dikush e vuri ne youtube artistin e madh Azis Ndreun e pikerisht me nje nga kengen me brilante qe ai kendoj .
> 
> Flmn Korason qe ma dergove kte lajm te bukur.
> 
> Te pershndes Ju dhe krejt ata qe e kuptojn e shijojne Azis Ndreun e kengen e tije.
> Dydrinasin e Cezarnd.. e pershndes e gjith miq e mikesha..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp3fh...eature=related
> 
> ...


Kam kujtime te pa harruar nga Haziz Ndreu,nuk ishte vetem kengetar ,ishte nje mbledhes i mire i folklorit dhe gojedhanave  disa nga keto i botoi aty rreth vitit 1990 ne  librin" ALEGORI  DIBRANE"

Faleminderit brari,,, edhe kjo eshte per ty.. nje kenge po nga nje dibran          nga HAXHI MAQELLARA,,,,"FALEMINDERIT MOJ TIRANE"

----------


## projekti21_dk

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NkzP-0gTQ
> 
> Kam kujtime te pa harruar nga Haziz Ndreu,nuk ishte vetem kengetar ,ishte nje mbledhes i mire i folklorit dhe gojedhanave  disa nga keto i botoi aty rreth vitit 1990 ne  librin" ALEGORI  DIBRANE"
> 
> Faleminderit brari,,, edhe kjo eshte per ty.. nje kenge po nga nje dibran          nga HAXHI MAQELLARA,,,,"FALEMINDERIT MOJ TIRANE"
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68NkzP-0gTQ



Përshëndetje miq të dashur.
Besoj të më falni që iu referova CEZARND dhe po ju përshëndes të dyve, por arsyeja është se të parin e përshëndeta se e paska njohur personalisht Aziz Ndreun, dhe ty si hapës i temës.

Mirë që je kujtuar ta hapësh këtë temë, o Brari. Unë, besoj qysh atë natë kur e ke hapur temën, pas 10 minutash e kam parë, por nuk di ç'më gozhdoj mos të shkruaja edhe pse zemra më rrihte nga emocionet.

Mos t'i vrasim perlat e kulturës sonë për ndonjë faj të pafaj të tyre. Koha ishte e tillë që do t'i këndonin me hir a me pahir asaj kohe.

Kemi një plejadë këngëtarësh, që në fakt nuk di arsyen pse u shuan kaq shpejt që dikur shndrisnin, si: Tom Nikolla, Frrok Haxhija, Feride Kurti, Aziz Nderu e të tjerë, për të vazhduar pastaj me Ndue Shytin, Sali Manin, Qerim Sulën, grupin e Mirditës, të Matit etj etj. Për gjithë këta nuk gjen asgjë në google, ose fare pak ose edhe nëse gjen i gjen të "kallaisura" që ta çojnë krupën - të neveritin. Kjo ma kujton pastaj Dritëro Agollin, i cili, kur Kolë Jakova kishte mohuar veprën e vet: "Herojt e Vigut", tha:"Biografia është diçka që nuk ndreqet" dhe mbi të gjitha, o Brari, arti është diçka që buron nga shpirti, që ta ndíen shpirti. Njeriu mund të të detyrojë të punosh me zor, por të bësh art me zor ( ta zëmë të këndosh a të thurësh vargje), kjo nuk shkon. Edhe nëse bën, del i pashije. Këta ishin perla ( mbase kështu na dukej neve në Kosovë ).

CEZARND do të bëje mirë nëse në këtë temë që ka hapur Brari të sillje dicka më shumë, jo vetëm për Aziz Ndreun. Dibra ka shumë këngëtarë dhe arstistë të dëgjuar: Aziz Ndreu, Qerim Sula ( për mua ky këngëtar vjen menjëherë pas Azizit ), Fitnete Hoxha, ka qenë edhe një Hoxha tjetër, por tani ia kam harruar emrin, ARif Vladi, Vera Laci, Liri Rasha etj etj.

Kam një kërkesë për ty Cezarnd: Nëse ke dikund këngët: Skutacja e coucës topa-topa, Moj e mëjra cuocë dibrane, Kur ma vune kësulen, të lutem gjej disi mënyrë dhe dërgomi.

Duke kërkuar falje për ndonjë lëshim eventual unë ju përshëndes.

Të lumtë Brari për këtë temë!
Respekt,

----------


## cossowar

[QUOTE=Brari;2621221]Me ne fund dikush e vuri ne youtube artistin e madh Azis Ndreun e pikerisht me nje nga kengen me brilante qe ai kendoj .

e sa e kum lyp un CD neper shipni, a beson skum lan vend ma e lyp ket cd, edhe ma ne fund i kum zgedh 2 kangt qe um kan pelqy mas shumti edhe i futa ne Youtube pershkak qe um erdh qudi qysh mos me pas kang te kengtarit legjendar Aziz Ndreu diku ne internet. 

pershendetje

----------

